# Braidwood Ale Brewing Project



## Tseay (21/12/05)

Dear all,

Rather than undertake the usual sometimes boring brewery tour, The North West Sydney Brewers have organised with Scott at the Braidwood Brewery to brew a batch of Braidwood ESB wort under his supervision, before Scott puts the plant into mothballs before heading north. Brewing day will be Dec 28th.

We would then take the wort home and ferment as usual with our choice of yeast.

As we have decided to expand the volume of wort ,there is an opportunity for other brewers to join us on the day and/or to put their hand up for a 20l cube of wort.

Cost of the wort will be $42 per cube. However there are only 4 cubes not spoken for.

Given that timing is of the essence, if you are interested would you pm me ASAP or after Friday contact me on my mobile on 0407 434 984. 

Thanks

Tseay

Note: The Fine Braidwood Ale, will continue to be brewed and sold, but not at the Braidwood plant.


----------



## Doc (21/12/05)

If no-one else wants in, I will be forced to take more of the wort (I'm already in for 2 cubes). :lol:

I'm also doing the trip down for the brewday, leaving Cherrybrook early on the 28th and returning that night. If you are close by and can get to my place early then you are welcome to share the trip and travel costs.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## agro (21/12/05)

I'm new to brewing, but this is too good an opportunity 

I'm in (Thanks Tseay), I may take you up on that offer Doc - only just looked at where Braidwood is! I just managed to wrangle the day off with work - still have to tell the partner of course :blink: 

So - 3 hours drive ?


----------



## Doc (21/12/05)

According to Whereis.com.au it is a Total travel distance of 319.58 km with an estimated travel time of 5 Hrs 12 Mins.
However I plan to use the new M7 (hence the requirement to get to my place), and in my trusty Beemer with cruise control and The Brewing Network playing on the sound system and leaving at 5am (sharp) I should be able to make it to Braidwood for mash in at 9:30am. I'd like to think it will take less time to get there, but I don't want to be late.
If I arrive early I'll have time to find a second breakfast 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Tseay (21/12/05)

Doc,

If you arrrive earlier, you'll be in time for the grain crushing.

T


----------



## Scotty (21/12/05)

I would be very interested in coming. Are there any cubes left? Ill be able to confirm later tonight.


----------



## Tseay (22/12/05)

All, we l have only 2 cubes left available and of course plenty of opportunity to join us on the day - any more takers.

Cheers


----------



## Doc (28/12/05)

What an awesome day.
Great to put some more faces to names.
A great brewday put on by Scott at Braidwood.
Damm those cubes were hot putting them in the car and again taking them out 3 hours later at home.
They are currently chilling in the bath 

Top organisation Tseay.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## big d (28/12/05)

so what are you saying doc  
the beemer doesnt have a/c  and you had to drive in the heat.so the poor wort had to suffer.

mmmm
big d


----------



## homebrewworld.com (28/12/05)

Yep, i agree Doc, a top day indeed.
Well done Chris and thanks to Scot.
Would be nice to show some photos to the forum, from those who snapped a few

Got my two  cubes in fridge to get them down too.

Cheers


----------



## agro (28/12/05)

> Would be nice to show some photos to the forum, from those who snapped a few




Here they are. Unedited, mostly sorted, no blurb or descriptions...


Bradwood Brewery

Cheers
Agro.


----------



## berapnopod (28/12/05)

Thanks to both Chris and Scott for the great day. 
Thanks also to Doc for the tip on how to cool the wort. Sometimes, my brain just ain't in gear. 

I'll try and get copies of the video I took to interested parties.

Berp.


----------



## Doc (28/12/05)

big d said:


> so what are you saying doc
> the beemer doesnt have a/c  and you had to drive in the heat.so the poor wort had to suffer.
> 
> mmmm
> ...



On the contaray. The Beemer has great a/c, and the boot is really well lined and insulated 

Doc


----------



## big d (28/12/05)

and i wouldnt be suprised if you had a ventmatic installed somewhere in your car doc.


----------



## Linz (28/12/05)

Thanks to Pumpy for dragging mine back with him, and also to Tseay 
and the NWS brewers for organising this event.
I'll be dropping 007 dry english ale yeast(thanks berp!) into my 20lt cube....once its cold enough...picked it up at 9pm and its still got a fair whack of heat in it. Its now chilling in the fridge


----------



## Pumpy (28/12/05)

What a facinating day watching a true brewer in action thanks Scott for all the passion you exuded when explaining the process some great tips you did not hold back  however unlike Rex Hunt you failed to kiss the final product the wort .but hell what a day .

Chris you also have a tremendous enthusiasm for explaining and covering all the issues around the organisation of the day, when you organise something again count me in .The drive was worth it ,them wombats make a bit of a dent in the fender . :huh: 

Pumpy


----------



## Scotty (28/12/05)

It was a you beaut day, although my wort was still 70 degs after the 3 hour drive and even after being in the fridge is still hot!!! lol It was a great day and i hope to catch up with you all soon for the tasting.

Scotty


----------



## beer slayer (28/12/05)

Great Day

Many thanks to Chris for organsing the day :beerbang: . Also thanks to Scott for sharing his knowledge and passion to real ales. Cant wait to try the finished product. It was also great to meet some fellow homebrewers truly a great day. Cant wait for that milk stout

Thanks
cheers

BS :beer:


----------



## beer slayer (28/12/05)

Berp
I would like a copy of the recording of the day if possible. Let me know if you have problems coping it I may be able to help

Cheers
BS


----------



## Doc (29/12/05)

Here are some pics I've pulled off the camera this morning.

Almost a boilover. Caught just in time.




Trev doing a great job filling out cubes.



All cubes ready transport back to Sydney.



Beers,
Doc


----------



## Jazzafish (29/12/05)

Sometimes I hate my job, taking me away from brewing! 

Looks like it was a great day, looking forward to fermenting my share!

Cheers,
Jarrad


----------



## Doc (29/12/05)

My two cubes have just hit the fermenters after cooling down overnight.
Using the WLP028 Edinburgh Ale yeast on one and the WLP029 German Ale yeast on the other.
It will be great tasting everyone elses beer fermented with different yeasts and at different temps in a few weeks.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## agro (29/12/05)

Awesome day - I hope to make it to the next one 

Thanks to all. I got a lot out of the day, and after this I will be starting to collect all I need to go all grain this year.

I'm sorting out a fermenting fridge and hope to have mine fermenting by the end of the week. I will be using WLP017 Whitbread yeast.

Cheers
Agro (Jason).


----------



## timmy (29/12/05)

I take it no spare cubes?

SOunds like a great day. 

Hopefully another opportunity will arise sometome in the future.


----------



## ausdb (29/12/05)

> Would be nice to show some photos to the forum, from those who snapped a few


Bradwood Brewery
[/quote]

Thanks for the photo's just one quick question what is the normal batch size at the brewery? the mash tun looks very tall in relation to the size of the false bottom, is it a fly sparged setup or batch sparge EDIT (oops looked at some more photos and its fly sparged by the looks of it) 

A little bit of info about the brewery would be nice if anyone can contribute

Thanks


----------



## ausdb (29/12/05)

Also nice to see that its not just home brewers who like to improvise!!!
http://www.conaghan.info/gallery/braidwood2005/DSCF3661


----------



## Doc (29/12/05)

timmy said:


> I take it no spare cubes?
> 
> SOunds like a great day.
> 
> ...



We got 23 cubes out of the brewday and all were accounted for.
Keep your ears tuned. We are looking to do it again.



ausdb said:


> Thanks for the photo's just one quick question what is the normal batch size at the brewery? the mash tun looks very tall in relation to the size of the false bottom, is it a fly sparged setup or batch sparge EDIT (oops looked at some more photos and its fly sparged by the looks of it)
> 
> A little bit of info about the brewery would be nice if anyone can contribute
> 
> ...



*Background*
The Braidwood Traditional Ales Brewery is located in Braidwood NSW which is ~300km SSW of Sydney.
Normal batch size is on the 500 litre mark.
The mash tun is quite tall. but works well at the Braidwood.
Fly sparging is used at the Braidwood as it is at most commerical breweries.
The Braidwood only brews one style of beer currently (ESB) after stopping brewery door and bottle shop sales. All product is supplied in casks to the small number of pubs that serve the Braidwood Ale through Real Beer Engines.

Hope that helps 
Beers,
Doc


----------



## Trev (29/12/05)

Yes it really was a great day  

Thanks to Teasy for organising and to everybody that turned up - the brewing was interesting and the general conversation over the day was great. Good to put a few more names to the faces.

I've got mine sitting at 14C in the fermentation fridge and will be adding Wyeast 1968 London ESB Ale yeast. I'll then reset the fridge to 18C and let the fermentation naturally raise to that temp. This is the method that Scott, the brewer, was discussing with us. It follows the temp ramp that is typical in a real ale brewery in UK and what he tries to do, weather permitting, in Braidwood. This yeast though can throw some Diacetyl so I'll give it a rest at about 21C after a few days.

It looks like we'll have 23 different Yeast/temp/etc combinations out of the 23 cubes  and with luck a bunch of us will get together in 5 or 6 weeks time to taste the differences (Damn, I hope mine works).

With any luck this trip will be repeated in the not too distant future, and maybe even a few more times after that. If any of you get the chance to go to one of these days I'd really recommend it.

Trev

PS - Doc, thanks for the photo of my better looking side


----------



## Gerard_M (30/12/05)

Looks like everyone had a great day. I reckon the Bathurst Comp will have a few (23 at least) English style ales to sort through.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Ross (30/12/05)

Gerard_M said:


> Looks like everyone had a great day. I reckon the Bathurst Comp will have a few (23 at least) English style ales to sort through.
> Cheers
> Gerard
> [post="99938"][/post]​



Bathurst comp is no more, Gerard  - unless I've missed some good news??


----------



## Gerard_M (30/12/05)

Ross, I thought (hoped) that the comp was going to continue on a much smaller scale. If not 23 different versions of a Braidwood ESB could be sampled at a very nice pizza joint at North Rocks! Ok maybe not all on the same night. 
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Doc (31/12/05)

The brew I pitched the WLP028 Edinburgh Ale into is trying its best to crawl out of the fermenter. Will have to keep and eye on it today.
Hope everyone else is seeing active fermentation for those that have pitched.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## agro (31/12/05)

Phew...

Managed to get hold of a bar fridge which just fits the fermenter using a blowout bottle/tube instead of an air lock. That combined with a modified fridge controller from Jaycar and I am underway.

Just waiting for the wort to cool before I will pitch with WLP017.

Cheers.


----------



## agro (1/1/06)

Damn... Put the brew down just before rushed out for new years and forgot to take the OG.

Anybody help me on this one - I'm fairly sure they will all be the same 

Cheers
Agro.


----------



## Doc (1/1/06)

Scott said he got 1.045 at the end of the boil before we put the wort into cubes Agro.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## agro (1/1/06)

Thanks Doc.

The new fermenting fridge is awsome... Goodbye to fruity beers 


Cheers
Jason.


----------



## agro (4/1/06)

So how are the brews going ?

Mines looking good - the samples taste pretty good as well  

SG 1.022 and dropping so a few more days to go.

Agro (Jason)


----------



## berapnopod (4/1/06)

agro said:


> So how are the brews going ?
> 
> Mines looking good - the samples taste pretty good as well
> 
> ...



Mine's finished. I tested it last night and it was at 1.008. I pitched onto a fresh cake of yeast from a stout, so I think that is the reason it went so fast. I have now kegged the beer with just enough CO2 to seal the lid. Hopefully it will ferment just a tad more to give me a light carbonation.

Berp.


----------



## Linz (4/1/06)

Mine was at 1006 last night...I'll keg, run off about 3-4 bottles first, it tomorrow night


----------



## Doc (5/1/06)

I'll check mine out tonight and see how they are looking and tasting.
Sounds like they should be done so I'd better polish off a couple of kegs so I can get them on tap.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (5/1/06)

Mine's bubbling away nicely, using WLP023 Burton Ale.

Will need to go check SG today to see how its plodding along.


I've also got a keg coming towards the end which needs to be polished off for room for the ESB.


----------



## Doc (5/1/06)

Just went and took the SG and did the taste test between my two.
Interestingly the one with the German Ale yeast has a lot more flavour and body than the one with the Edinburgh Ale yeast. I expected a difference but not that much.
They both still have a few points to drop, so will rack this weekend.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## homebrewworld.com (5/1/06)

One of mine plodding away at 20c in the fridge with a platinum series white labs, (cant remember it off hand ) jobby.

Picked up a safale 04 the other day for my other cube (when the first has fermented out ). Will be my first dry yeast in years. Just thought i would give it a whirl after hearing what Scot the brewer had to say about it. Anyway

Cheerz


----------



## timmy (5/1/06)

homebrewworld.com said:


> One of mine plodding away at 20c in the fridge with a platinum series white labs, (cant remember it off hand ) jobby.
> 
> Picked up a safale 04 the other day for my other cube (when the first has fermented out ). Will be my first dry yeast in years. Just thought i would give it a whirl after hearing what Scot the brewer had to say about it. Anyway
> 
> ...



Just don't be tempted to rack it early. that S04 produces lots of diacetyl. Otherwise a good dry yeast.


----------



## homebrewworld.com (5/1/06)

Ah Ha........
Thanks for the tip Timmy !
Dont want Diacetyl in an Ale do we.

Cheers


----------



## Trev (5/1/06)

I've just put mine in a keg. It was down to 1009, using Wyeast 1968 so I'm guessing it's not going to get much lower.

I'm hoping to have it ready for Sunday  as we have a bunch of people coming over and stocks are low.

Trev


----------



## Pumpy (5/1/06)

Scott mentioned about using finings when you add to the kegs although it looked pretty clear to me , I had some finings but never used them it said add hot water which I did smelt like old bones :blink: was not very keen to put that crap into the nice brew which was down to 10 yesterday been fermenting between 15-18C

I let the finings cool down and was just considering putting in again when the finings had gone solid , :lol: God knows what was in it certainly not Sturgeons bladder more like the insides of a steers bones .

Did anyone else use fininings like Scott suggested what sort do you use ?

Hey what makes that nice fruity smell ?

tastes just like when we went to the Riverwood hotel at Balmain ,I know cuz I had a few pints that day .  

Pumpy


----------



## berapnopod (6/1/06)

Pumpy said:


> Did anyone else use fininings like Scott suggested what sort do you use ?
> 
> 
> Pumpy
> [post="101126"][/post]​



I put some Clariferm in my one. It does the same job as finings.
I haven't used the clariferm much before, so we'll see how it goes in this one.

Berp.


----------



## Doc (10/1/06)

Kegged the Braidwood with WLP028 Edinburgh Ale last night.
Had a taste and there is a slight weird taste to it. Almost a soapy taste. Very weird.
The one with WLP029 German Ale yeast has none of that flavour. 

Both fermeneters were sanitised at the same time using the same sterilant.
Fermentation temps were identical.
Both yeasts were propogated with the same starter solution.
Will have to see if that flavour is still there after cooling, aging and carbonation. I hope not.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Darren (10/1/06)

Doc said:


> Kegged the Braidwood with WLP028 Edinburgh Ale last night.
> Had a taste and there is a slight weird taste to it. Almost a soapy taste. Very weird.
> The one with WLP029 German Ale yeast has none of that flavour.
> 
> ...




Same wort Doc.

cheers
Darren


----------



## Doc (10/1/06)

Darren said:


> Same wort Doc.



Yep. The two containers were filled directly after each other from the kettle at Braidwood.
Both were cooled together at home at the same temp too.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Darren (10/1/06)

beats me


----------



## agro (10/1/06)

> Scott mentioned about using finings when you add to the kegs although it looked pretty clear to me , I had some finings but never used them it said add hot water which I did smelt like old bones blink.gif was not very keen to put that crap into the nice brew which was down to 10 yesterday been fermenting between 15-18C



I'm fairly sure Scott added what he called 'Copper Finings (Irish Moss?)' to the kettle...


----------



## Tseay (10/1/06)

Doc, the following is a quote from Palmer on soapy flavours. Does it make sense:

"Soapy
Soapy flavors can caused by not washing your glass very well, but they can also be produced by the fermentation conditions. If you leave the beer in the primary fermentor for a relatively long period of time after primary fermentation is over ("long" depends on the style and other fermentation factors), soapy flavors can result from the breakdown of fatty acids in the trub. Soap is, by definition, the salt of a fatty acid; so you are literally tasting soap"


cheers
T


----------



## Doc (10/1/06)

I thought my glass was clean, but then it wasn't one of my normal beer drinking glasses.
The other beers I sampled (using the same glass) weren't soapy, so will have to wait until it finishes gassing to know further.
I didn't rack it, and it was only in the fermenter for 11 days so that shouldn't be a problem. I haven't used that yeast before to know if it is a trait. There is nothing on the WhiteLabs website.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Linz (12/1/06)

I bottled 6 off the brew, and they have developed a 'krausen ring' and have a slight film over the top of the beer. This film breaks up and falls thru the beer when disturbed but the ring wont 'wash' off in the same motion..

I primed these bottles as the brew finished at 1006(using 007, dry eng ale) which wants me to hope its the former. I also didnt rack the beer and combined with the large amount of trub in the cube and fermenter, Im hoping its not an inf... I dont want to say it!!.

I was anal about the bottle cleaning and sanitising, as Ive just had an incident of my own fault, has anyone else in the BABP have this in any of their bottled brew, or is it to do with the yeast(my 1st time with the 007)??


----------



## Doc (12/1/06)

Tried the ESB with Edinburgh yeast tonight (all chilled and carbonated) and I couldn't detect the soapy flavour.
There is a different hop flavour to the beer though that I can't put my finger on.
I racked the other ESB (German Ale yeast) tonight as I don't have a keg ready for it. I could also detect a slight soapy flavour in it, but not as pronounced as the one with Edinburgh yeast. 
Weird.

Doc


----------



## Pumpy (24/1/06)

Thats Ok Linz thanks for the help today  just kegged mine I used WLP002 English Ale yeast into the keg , did not need the fininings !!!
it was clear as a bell ,well its has been cc for a couple of weeks now .
It should be carbonated just right for Australia Day , may make a pig of my self .first time in a couple of years I had been without a beerfor two days ,I had to drink Jim Beam and Zero coke sorry lads had to keep the Alchohol levels balanced .

We have not heard much of the other guys from the trip as to how there brew worked out perhaps they drank it all by now .

Pumpy


----------



## homebrewworld.com (24/1/06)

Hey Pumpy !
On my last pint as the keg just gave me the blaaa' sound, re: the braidwood. ( Its a shame, as it has improved as it has gone ) litteraly !  

I used a 'Premium Bitter WL' and at first was very fruity ( to fruity for me ) but as i say has really mellowed well as the keg went along.

I have just kegged my second cube of braidwood,  but this time used the Saf04. First time i have used a dry yeast in years ( not my last ), will post my results. I am brewing a IPA tomorrow and will use Saf04 as well ( to easy ).

Hope you enjoy ya Australia Day with your keg, and av one for me !!

Cheers mate!


----------



## Pumpy (24/1/06)

HBW , 

I got two cubes of the Braidwood too , I have never used the Safale 04 but will give it a try next tme as should save some money if it is as good as he recommended .

What Hops do you think he used ?

Mine has a nice fruity flavour and only saw the maris Otter grain go in so must be in his hop schedule .



Pumpy


----------



## homebrewworld.com (24/1/06)

Pumpy,

As for the hops he used..... ( I guess) fuggles in there big time.
I found quite high in bitterness in the finish, and fuggle in the aroma.

I guess there is no prize for guessing fuggle/ or Goldings in and English Bitter but ,yep thats what i taste.


----------



## Pumpy (30/1/06)

HBW I cant get over how clear my beer is Scott boiled it for two hours to overcome any chill haze .

What a good drop !!!!

Scottys policy seemed to be keep it simple and dont spend big on the yeast cerainly seemed to work

Pumpy


----------



## Finite (30/1/06)

[email protected] :beerbang: . How long was it in the secondary for and what yeast did you use?


----------



## Pumpy (30/1/06)

Two weeks @5C and WLP 002 English ale yeast 

Pumpy


----------



## Jazzafish (31/1/06)

I was late to ferment mine as the fermentation fridge was busy... But it has been going for a week and samples are showing good signs.

I ended up pitching WLP 005 Brittish Ale. See how it turns out.

I have attached an article from the local paper too.

Cheers,
Jarrad :beer:


----------



## Tseay (31/1/06)

Yeah, I can control the copy but not the headline. Who's that bloke who always seems to pop up whenever there's a camera around


----------



## Pumpy (31/1/06)

Doc in the Orange he is a Nymphomaniac to a pile of malted Maris otter grain, and a camera .  

hey theres me with the Tigers cap on !!!! :blink: 

Pumpy


----------



## agro (31/1/06)

How did peoples ESB's turn out ?

I fermented mine a week later (had to get a fermenting fridge) with WLP017 Whitbread yeast, which should be similar to the suggested Safale S-04.

Not quiet as clear as I have heard of some of the beers. I also think I over carbonated it a little but not overly so.

Nice head, Hoppy aroma. I'm not sure of the hops used but not entirely to my taste. Still, very drinkable.

Agro.


----------



## homebrewworld.com (31/1/06)

I was very happy with my 'Braidwood' jobs.

I had two cubes, 1 with a liquid WL026 Premium Bitter fermented at 20C for about 8 days. Turned out quite nice, but i think it would have really improved with a little more cc , but hey i was thirsty !

No2. I used a Saf04 dry yeast, and i must say i was very impressed with the yeast and the beer.Fermented at 18C for 7days and 3 days at 1c then, kegged for a week........ and then into it ! Very clear like Pumpys, and very tasty ! Just had my last pint now  

So a very happy chappy here, and i will keep some of that Saf yeast in stock for back-up when it may be needed.

Is the Milk Stout Brewday on ??, pity i cant make it, so i made a Stout today  .


----------



## Pumpy (31/1/06)

Hey Agro I overcarbonated mine too yet done it like all my brews .


HBW I am going to try the Safale S-04 iin my next English ale It seems a cheaper if it is good quality and seems to be the case .

You got yours going quick and drank two kegs already , I have one and half kegs to go  and six grolsch bottles for reserve .he! he!


Pumpy


----------



## Linz (31/1/06)

Mines ready to go ...and UNTOUCHED !!! 

1 x keg and 6 x 750ml bottles. The bottles are brilliantly clear, to look thru.


----------



## homebrewworld.com (31/1/06)

Linz, No good lookin at it !!
Get it while its fresh !


----------



## Tseay (1/2/06)

I am wondering if anyone has heard back from or been in touch with Scott about the Milk Stout day, scheduled for this week end. i know Randall was going to chase him up. 
T


----------



## Doc (5/2/06)

Tseay said:


> I am wondering if anyone has heard back from or been in touch with Scott about the Milk Stout day, scheduled for this week end. i know Randall was going to chase him up.
> T
> [post="105851"][/post]​



Did the second Braidwood brewday happen this weekend ?

Beers,
Doc


----------



## redbeard (5/2/06)

I sent off an email back in Jan, but didnt get any response


----------



## timmy (5/2/06)

Ditto here, no response. worked instead yesterday.


----------



## Josh (6/2/06)

I wasn't available that day. But if it's happening again, I'd be keen.


----------



## Bazza (6/2/06)

Yeah I'd also be very interested in another one.

Bazza


----------



## Linz (15/2/06)

Tseay said:


> Yeah, I can control the copy but not the headline. Who's that bloke who always seems to pop up whenever there's a camera around
> [post="105740"][/post]​




He must have had an effect on the place....


----------

